
The Third Law – The future of computing is analog - Osiris30
https://onezero.medium.com/the-future-of-computing-is-analog-e758471fbfe1
======
brudgers
Discussion a few months ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19183401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19183401)

